# Trailer



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to have a trailer setup but don't want to invest the time and aggravation into building it myself. 

Began looking online this week and came across this setup http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200317423_200317423

Would appreciate hearing from those who know more than me about washing.

Right now I'm looking for something for paint prep in areas without water however I am interested in branching out to house washing. 

Is this a great entry setup that will last me 5+ years or would I just be waisting my money. I know the North Star brand is not leading the industry but I thought Honda engines and Kat pumps were the leaders.....am I wrong.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think a whole set up is 10K.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure the pros will have better recommendations. I was looking at these the other day.

http://www.jracenstein.com/category/SWSEP/equipment-packages/default.asp?sort=2j52f


----------

